# Do you buy a Smartphone for the bloat ?



## Phoenix56317 (Oct 21, 2011)

First, it's not my intention to insult anyone's idea regarding their reasons for buying a smartphone in the first place. Second, I've already suggested this elsewhere and a few people turned it around on me and considered an act of "Stupidity or Selflessness" on my part, esp since I've offered to pay a developer to cook a ROM, not only for me but everyone who may benefit. Third, am the type of individual who likes Improvement like everyone else, If something could be improved, why not ?

Now that that's out of the way, let me pose an idea here and please, Don't think it's stupid just because it hasn't been done yet or hadn't been thought of until someone throws it out there and someone says, Why didn't I think of it ?

First off, Why do we MOD or Flash our devices ?

Is it because we know we could do better then the manufacture and make something even better ? Of course it is !

Second, Did we buy that New Shiny device because of something that the manufacture thinks we could be influenced with ?

You know, I feel into that trap with the Samsung Note GT-7000 because of the PEN and the ability to use it.

Here's my suggestion to any developer that believes it could be done and am sure it could be done, given time !

You start off with a retail smartphone, a developer goes through the software side of it and takes out the BLOAT or garbage that's NOT needed to make the device functional ! AM sure that someone who is well versed into the Android OS, knows what's essential and what's not to make a device operational, after all, We don't believe that a Calender app makes the phone functional as a communication device, do we ? Now, after the developer takes out all that garbage and ensures that the device functions as a Reliable Communications device, he then takes all that which he took out and put's it into an Aroma installer and includes it with the rom so he gives the end user the option to install that bloat if he/she wants too.

Essentially what am saying is " CHROME DOESN'T PAY THE BILLS !

Could I ask everyone to review what I've written and give their opinions on this, instead of viewing it as a Crackpot idea, please .

Thank You All.


----------



## Phoenix56317 (Oct 21, 2011)

56 views since I've posted my comment and NOT 1 reply !

Unless someone's a developer actually bringing out something people can LEACH OFF, Ideas, Creativity and one's Imagination is being IGNORED !

If I had the TIME, MOTIVATION and DETERMINATION , I could do it myself but I really don't have the time !

The last thing people who LEACH are going to remember me when am buried that I brought out an IDEA that got adopted and used by many, WHOM LEACHED IT !

56 people who may thought of this idea as being STUPID at the time of viewing, SHOULD have had the balls to come right out and say it's STUPID instead of depending on someone else to say it, like I said, Sites like this one has more members WHOM leach off others work !


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

For one, I read this earlier today right before work, so I had not had time to even respond at all. Second, its barely been 24 hours since you started this so don't expect immediate responses to your inquiry. When I get the time, I'll come back and see how this actually sounds, but something similar has already been done, such as Liberty with their Liberty Customizer for their ROM in particular. So, part of the idea is in practice already as it is.


----------



## Phoenix56317 (Oct 21, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> For one, I read this earlier today right before work, so I had not had time to even respond at all. Second, its barely been 24 hours since you started this so don't expect immediate responses to your inquiry. When I get the time, I'll come back and see how this actually sounds, but something similar has already been done, such as Liberty with their Liberty Customizer for their ROM in particular. So, part of the idea is in practice already as it is.


Look, it's not my intention to insult anyone but it would appear that I had offended you enough to respond in a timely manner and thus, The reason behind post #2 in the first place.

You know, I could have posted a comment regarding someone's post on dropping a cellphone in beer and seeking everyone's help here but I refrained from doing so because I would have gotten in trouble by saying what I really wanted too in the first place and then getting flamed for voicing the truth regarding someone's actual stupidity. It's ironic that many people seek the advice from others regarding their own stupidity but it's worse when we think that Insurance companies should safeguard ourselves from our own stupid mistakes.

Anyway, thank you for your reply and I'll go look at that ROM your referring too but I doubt it's going to be on the same level as my idea.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

The old Eclair ROMs for the Fascinate used to have this ability through ROM Manager.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Phoenix56317 said:


> Look, it's not my intention to insult anyone but it would appear that I had offended you enough to respond in a timely manner and thus, The reason behind post #2 in the first place.


I didn't see anything that insulted me, and if I had, I would of said so. The only reason my post was so soon after yours was because I just happened to be on RootzWiki doing some final checks on a few topics I follow on here.

Of course, now that I skim through the first post again, most of the "bloat" that's installed as a system app on the phone when you buy it is already available through the Play Store. I think only certain cases where that may not be the case, but I'm not sure off hand. I didn't go deep with the bloated apps when I first got my Droid X since barely a week later I was already rooting and flashing ROMs. (was my first Android phone too..)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Phoenix56317 said:


> 56 people who may thought of this idea as being STUPID at the time of viewing, SHOULD have had the balls to come right out and say it's STUPID instead of depending on someone else to say it, like I said, Sites like this one has more members WHOM leach off others work !


Wow, so you want people to say this is a stupid idea or don't you? You seem pretty upset that this was considered an act of "Stupidity or Selflessness" at one time, but then you assume that 56 views are people who think your post is stupid and should have the balls to say so based off of not posting? Make up your mind.

"Your idea" is in place, in various forms, but it's not the way YOU want it to work. Why do you think that offering a developer to cook this ROM for you didn't fly? The reason no one wants to do this is because of the work involved, the same work that you don't have the time, motivation, or determination for.

Each device is different. Want proof? SGS3, a team at XDA has been working on this for months (read through the 19 pages for yourself, you'll see what's involved: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1735482). That team has a variation of the Aroma installer to install device specific files (see posts on page 19), so it didn't matter what variant of the SGS3 you had you could choose the device you had and it'll install the device specific files. There are hurdles to overcome, and without devices to test, you need testers. As you can see there is nothing from them as of yet. But this would be for the SGS3 only...so would your idea be for one device, multiple...?

Do you see why people would say that this idea is stupid? You basically stated that you don't have the time, motivation, or determination to do this yourself so someone do it for me. Money or not, do it for me, I have an idea and I want you to do this. What if they are working on other projects, and don't have the time for this, or just don't want to do it for you? So I'll say it, your idea isn't stupid, the way you decided to go about handling it is stupid, and that's why it turned into "an act of stupidity or selflessness".


----------



## Phoenix56317 (Oct 21, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Wow, so you want people to say this is a stupid idea or don't you? You seem pretty upset that this was considered an act of "Stupidity or Selflessness" at one time, but then you assume that 56 views are people who think your post is stupid and should have the balls to say so based off of not posting? Make up your mind.
> 
> "Your idea" is in place, in various forms, but it's not the way YOU want it to work. Why do you think that offering a developer to cook this ROM for you didn't fly? The reason no one wants to do this is because of the work involved, the same work that you don't have the time, motivation, or determination for.
> 
> ...


OH !

Let's see here.......I think I had ACCOMPLISHED, what I had set out to do by my 2nd post or comment ! IT, did in fact got YOU to interact with me, didn't it ?

Just proves my theory on the Intellect of mankind !


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Thread close for flamebait and not being able to discuss without fighting & name calling.


----------

